# Squeaking Front Suspension? We can Help | Solo Werks | 034Motorsport



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLVED - FRONT SUSPENSION NOISE - AKA "The Squeak"
VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46*

CC - Eos - Golf - GTI - Jetta - JSW - Passat - R32 - Rabbit - Tiguan

*Solo Werks in conjunction with 034Motorsport is pleased to announce the release of the MK5 / MK6 Density Line Upper Strut Mounts.

Solo Werks has been working with 034Motorsport to solve the front suspension squeak that many of you are experiencing on your aftermarket suspension equipped VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46 vehicles.*



*$49.95 each*
Free Shipping for a limited time only!!!! (continental USA only! - see cart for details)

Click Here to purchase directly from our website

Full details including video on this noise in the next post :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLVED - FRONT SUSPENSION NOISE
VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46*

*History*
Many of you will be aware of the long and colored history of VW/Audi’s top mounts/bushings, including the last version in the MK4 platform which was one of the more failure prone designs, and were most likely quite relieved when the new design was released.

The MK5/MK6 design is great in many ways in comparison to older versions, mainly due to fact that it takes the full weight of the vehicle onto the main body/strut tower surface upon which the bearing for the spring rotation sits, mounted to the shock tower of the vehicle. This eliminates past design failings of the inner cage of the rubber mount itself allowing the bearing to recede up and into the rubber rendering the bearing useless and creating coil bind as the shock/spring assembly rotates.

The only floating part of the design is attached to the shock absorber rod itself, which has only the force generated by the shock being applied to it, which is only a fraction of the weight of the vehicle on the bearing and the rest of the mount.

*Current Issue*
Customers have been reporting that during low speed movement of the suspension, such as:


Pulling out of a driveway
During slow driving on mildly rough surfaces


That a “medium to high pitched squeaking noise” is coming from the front suspension. Some report this only on one side, some both. Others have this only for the first few minutes of driving and then it disappears even over the same conditions as if something is "warming up". Others report it is a constant noise and does not dissipate.







*VW MK5 / MK6 Suspension Noise Video*

Click the image above to view the You Tube video that we had taken of a customer’s car with brand “R” coilovers with the original top mounts. 

The customer had reported that the drivers side only had made this noise immediately after installation of the coilovers. Passenger side has never made noise.

*Testing*
Solo Werks has brought in a few Solo Werks coilovers kits that had reported the noise and performed installations and tests on new vehicles with these kits as well as suspension systems from other manufacturers. We have been able to replicate the findings of our customers on all tested systems on the same vehicle, with various mounts used at various heights.

For testing we have acquired new and used versions of OEM VW and Aftermarket Reproduction mounts and bearings from various companies as well as mounts that reported noises and others that reported no noise.

After our extensive research into the problem and comparison of samples of mounts that have reported noises vs. mounts that reported no noise, we have been able to isolate the sound to the inner portion of the mount creating friction on the rubber portion of the mount.



VW OEM Brochure on the New Mount Design


















OEM mount split into its 3 core components
*
Mount Design*
The factory mount design is made up of 3 main components (Above 2 images)


Main Triangular steel impregnated rubber mount
 Upper Rod Mount Cup
 Lower Rod Mount/Bump stop Mount Cup


After dissection of a squeaking mount and a non-squeaking mount, it appears that there are two differences:



The durometer of the rubber mount
 The level of adhesion of the metal to the rubber during the assembly process (Figure 2 & 3)
.



















The mount that did not squeak was not only a harder rubber durometer, but was also still adhered to the rubber when cut apart, whereas the noisy mount fell apart as if it was never adhered at all.

During subsequent deconstructions, measurements and discussions with OEM mount manufacturers, it has been discovered that many of the mounts were manufactured with lower durometer rubber , and the process was never intended to have the center cups vulcanized to the rubber. The crimp and friction level coupled with the inner canal design was to hold the center cup assembly in place.

*Conclusion*
When the higher forces of a performance suspension damper are applied to the center cup of the factory mount, the cup is moving inside the rubber mount creating the noise.

OEM dampers do not apply the same forces to the mount, and therefore does not create the noise.

*Solution*
034Motorsport was approached by Solo Werks to produce a Density Line mount for this platform to provide relief to the MK5/MK6 owners that are suffering from this annoying situation and we are proud to announce the availability of this solution to the marketplace.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you to everyone who sent in questions and the overwhelming amount of orders:thumbup:*

It seems that the noise is more prevalent than we thought!

All orders that came in before noon pacific time today have been shipped, and tracking should be updated in the next hour!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again for all the PM's and Emails on the new Mounts*

*Just a few points that I would like to put out there based on the questions we have been receiving:*

*1. These are factory replacement units - no modifications are needed. *
Simply remove your factory units
Separate the bearing/upper spring perch from the mount
Install the bearing/upper spring perch in the new mount
Install back on your suspension​
*Note - Make sure that you install the mounts with the arrow on the top of the mount pointing front to back. As the Factory VW image in the second post states - The mount is specially designed to allow for more movement back to front, and be more rigid in the Later Movement.

*2. Better Handling*
The increased rubber hardness of the new mount will allow the shock absorber a more positive attachment point - which will bring out the real tuning of your suspension, improving the performance of your suspension system!
*
3. Direct Factory Replacement*
As they are the same dimensions, they will not change the height of your vehicle

*4. Sold as a Pair*
We currently only offer them as a Pair of mounts - which is a vehicle set to do left and right. We do not recommend only using one as it would feel unbalanced, but contact us if you still wish to purchase a single.

*5. Compatible with Every Suspension*
As they are a factory replacement, they will work with ANY SUSPENSION SYSTEM that uses the factory mount/bearing including Factory Shocks and Springs.

*6. Factory Alignment*
There is no additional adjustment available for alignment.

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered this week!

All orders have been shipped, and tracking numbers provided via email.

Have a great weekend and let us know if there is anything we can do for you.*

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Busy day of shipping at AMI!!!*

All mount orders from the weekend have been shipped, and tracking numbers are being entered into our system in the next hour.

We look forward to hearing your noise eliminating success stories once you get these installed :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

:laugh:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It is not wise to upset Darth Kitty 

One more day until the weekend!*

We are running a bit early today at the warehouse, so all orders that are in have been processed and are ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Don't forget that we can bundle in the Boeshield T-9 Anti Corrosion spray for your coilovers to any order to winter proof your setup!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Which models and years; do these new mounts fit?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

billymade said:


> Which models and years; do these new mounts fit?


For the Beetle it will be only the current model that is in the showrooms.

The original New Beetle 98-2010 uses a different setup, which is shared with the MK4 platform cars.

It is the MK5 and MK6 vehicles that this mount kit is applicable to, which (depending on the country goes something like this)

2005+ 
Audi A3 Mk2 (8P)
Audi TT Mk2 (8J)[1]
Volkswagen Touran (1T)
Volkswagen Caddy (2K)
SEAT Altea (5P)
Volkswagen Golf Mk5 / GTI / R32 / Rabbit Mk5 (1K)
Škoda Octavia Mk2 (1Z)
Volkswagen Golf Plus (5M)
SEAT Toledo Mk3 (5P)
Volkswagen Jetta Mk5 (1K)
SEAT León Mk2 (1P)
Volkswagen Eos (1F)
Volkswagen Tiguan (5N)
Volkswagen Scirocco (13)
Volkswagen Golf Mk6 (5K)
Škoda Yeti (5L)
Audi Q3 (8U)
Volkswagen Jetta Mk6 (1K), (16)
Volkswagen Beetle (16)

PQ46:

Volkswagen Passat (3C, 2006-)
Volkswagen Passat CC (35)
Volkswagen Sharan & SEAT Alhambra (7N, 2010-)
Škoda Superb (3T, 200

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, maybe you should move this to the new 2012 beetle section to remove any possible confusion; Ihttp://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5309-The-Beetle


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

My apologies, I missed that it had its own forum.

Consider it moved 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------

